# Chick Corea Tribute Special



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Came across this video yesterday, I don't know what Chick's music has to do with scientology...don't know much about that but this does seem like an excellent documentary, I haven't watched all of it yet.

https://www.scientology.tv/specials...BGHN5jX3QzZVru4qcldqm7a1ztu_QfvUDfgpiggh_ymiM


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Chick was a very prominent member of the Scientology movement. I think that’s your connection.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A lifetime disciple of L. Ron Hoover (of the first Church of Appliantology) according Zappa from Joe's Garage. Scott Henderson who was the first guitarist in the Elektric Band said that Chick developed a drug habit in the 1960s. He eventually entered a rehab to kick his habit. The rehab was owned by the church of Scientology and preached their gospel to their captive audience of recovering addicts. Chick became a convert and the rest is history.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I did a search to see if there were any articles about Corea and drugs and I found this entertaining tale about the seedy coke fueled atmosphere at the famous SF club, Keystone Korner one night when Miles Davis walked in.

https://www.broadstreetreview.com/cross-cultural/my_evening_with_miles_davis_memoir#


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting about the scientology connection, its not something I was aware of, and isn't something that was brought up in any interviews I've seen. In fact it wasn't mentioned at all in the 3 hour tribute.

I enjoyed the video a lot, I think my favorite part musically in the clips was the genre bending stuff he was doing with Herbie Hancock.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I did a search to see if there were any articles about Corea and drugs and I found this entertaining tale about the seedy coke fueled atmosphere at the famous SF club, Keystone Korner one night when Miles Davis walked in.
> 
> https://www.broadstreetreview.com/cross-cultural/my_evening_with_miles_davis_memoir#


Thats a great story, and this I thought hilarious:

"Rahsaan, as he was known to one and all, was legendary for playing two horns at once, and at one time even considered surgery to make his mouth larger so that he could play three or more saxes together."
:lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

On just about every album he released since the 70s there is always a thanks and acknowledgement of L. Ron Hubbard, the nortorious founder of the Scientology cult. It wasn't discussed much if at all in interviews with Corea. Maybe he told the interviewers not to ask him questions, I don't know? But when he did mention Hubbard in print it was always positive despite many other first hand accounts of it being an evil and manipulative organization.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

starthrower said:


> But when he did mention Hubbard in print it was always positive despite many other first hand accounts of it being an evil and manipulative organization.


Viz Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes!


----------

